
NoSQL Databases: A Survey and Decision Guidance - olalonde
https://medium.baqend.com/nosql-databases-a-survey-and-decision-guidance-ea7823a822d#.9kc76l26h
======
berns
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12289975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12289975)

